# Tesa Went To The Bridge Today



## boji4us (Jul 4, 2009)

Tesa~~We saw you at the shelter 2 years ago. A touch of white graced your face...an older gal..9 at the time...but that didn't matter to us...we fell in love with you instantly...our first Golden ever! We brought you home on July 5th 2009. You brought us joy..laughter..and made our house such a wonderful place because you were here. We promised to always take care of you and never let you suffer. We LOVE you girl!!

Today we sent our golden gal to the bridge. She had been having difficulty holding her head straight..she couldn't walk without stumbling anymore. The vet first thought she had a ruptured eardrum...but by the time this afternoon rolled around..she couldn't get up. The vet called and said she would do xrays...long story short..her belly was filling with fluid and she had a mass on ther liver...and the vet suspected a brain problem as well. 

We spent time with her before sending her on her way..we kissed her..held her...reassured her that she would not suffer any more..told her thank you for coming into our lives and told her this was our gift to her..to release her from this disease that took her over. 

Coming home alone...this is the hardest to go through...coming home to silence and seeing all of her bones and her pink blanket that she loved so much. Our hearts are broken into pieces. Run free my girl girl.....run free.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm so very sorry that you lost your girl. It's so loving of your to save her from a shelter and give her a wonderful home for the latter part of her life. Thank you! Live well at the Bridge, sweet Tesa.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. What a blessing you were to each other in her last years. I'm sure she felt your love every minute, up to the very last ones. I know the emptiness and heartache you are feeling. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. You gave her the greatest gift by freeing her of pain and disease while taking on the pain yourself. Know that many here know that pain and grief and will always have ears to listen or shoulders to lean on. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for making her final years wonderful ones. May the warm memories of your time together get you through the sad days ahead.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for adopting Tesa!!

RIP Tesa.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tesa. I'm glad she spent her final years being loved by you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm reading your post through tears! I'm so sorry that you lost your girl, Tesa. Thanks so much for showing her what love is since she came into your life. What a loving gift that you gave to her to free her from her pain. We're here when you need to talk. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

(( hugs)) So very sorry for the loss of your girl. Everyday will get easier. Believe it, and I wish you much peace at this very sad time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss... Run free sweet girl.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry, too. sounds like you & Tesa enhanced each others' lives alot


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tesa*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tesa. 
Bless you for showing her with so much love, as she so deserved.
Tesa will be waiting for you at the Bridge and i'm sure she is playing with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Rest in peace sweet Tesa.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It is so wonderful that you brought Tesa in your life. She knows that the last two years was filled with warmth and love. I am very sorry for your lost. The pain is hard at times.


----------



## mygoldenstate (Jun 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds as though Tesa had a wonderful home with you in her last couple of years. Aren't senior dogs just wonderful? Our beautiful Sonora went to the rainbow bridge in May. We rescued Cory (age 7) a week later. He is helping to heal my heart and soul every day. I believe Sonora is welcoming Tesa now and showing her around. I'm starting to really believe that the Rainbow Bridge is a wonderful place to be for them. Just know our thoughts are with you as you go through this.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Tesa. You were blessed to have each other the last two years. She will be welcomed by so many of our beloved goldens that have gone on before her.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace be with you at this difficult time. ((HUGS))


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tesa.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Rest peacefully Tesa. 
I'm sorry for your loss. I hope the memories you share with Tesa are helping to ease the pain of her absence.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - run softly at the Bridge Tessa


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tesa....its heartbreaking to lose such a beloved member of the family. Im sure Tesa knew how much she was loved. RIP sweet Tesa


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Tesa.
Rest in Peace, sweet Tesa!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Tessa. Your time with her may have been short, but she knew she was loved and this was the best time in her life. Bless you for taking this girl into your lives and giving her the love she deserved.

I hope you will be able to find comfort in knowing she is no longer suffering or in pain, but running freely, playing hard, and sleeping softly until you meet again.

Godspeed sweet Tessa.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for you loss, run free sweet girl. My thoughts are with you ...


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## boji4us (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you ALL so much for your comforting words...it helps more than you know. 

Last night was a long night for us without our girl...but we did manage a smile or two while thinking about our time with her, although short...we were blessed to have found her and make her last years her best ever...treated like a queen she was!!  Now the task of trying to pick up her things and save them for maybe another Golden someday down the road...she would want her favorite pink blanket and kong (she wasn't much for toys)..but her favorite things, she would want another adopted family member to enjoy them as much as she did. :--heart::--heart:

Sharlin...Thank you for putting Tesa's picture by the water setting...I LOVE it!! I know she is at the bridge doing just that!

Thank you all again!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Tesa - I'm sure she is running freely at the bridge now

Sleep softly Tesa


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear the news about Tesa
Rest In Peace Tesa


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Tesa. Thank you so much for rescuing her and showing her how wonderful life could be and how much she was loved even if it was for a short while. I just love the older ones and you are angels to have given her a second chance, when so many would have overlooked her. RIP Sweet Tesa, I know you are happy and healthy once again and running free at the Bridge with all the other Goldens.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss but know that you gave her the greatest memories of her life so she can tell her friends at the bridge. She sounds like a great girl. May the memories help to heal some of your pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
What I've learnt last couple weeks, in nature everything is about balance, pain we feel losing them just balances love we have for them. 
Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Peace to you , as you gave your Tesa-in your years with her and in this moment in time.
No doubt you were a hero in her heart, and are in deed one for rescuing her and giving her a wonderful life. They take our hearts, and slowly give them back to us through wonderful memories. Rest, lovely one~


----------



## boji4us (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks to all of you!! Today was a rough one. I was doing ok until I came home from work and there was a basket of flowers with a card attached that read "In loving memory of Tesa"...I lost it right there. They were sent from my veterinary and her staff. After I finally managed to quit crying...the silence and empty feeling set in. Her favorite rug is no longer occupied...her favorite pink blanket sits without Tesa sucking on it like she has done for so long...her bones not touched. :-( I know it gets easier...but tonite my heart is in pieces!!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

I just read your loving tribute to your beautiful girl Tesa. I'm so sorry for the grief you felt tonight. The most difficult time I had after my darling girl left my side was about three weeks later. The silence when you've always had them next to you can be terribly painful. I hope your husband or BF is home soon to give you a hug! You are not alone in what you are going through. Everyone who's written to you here sincerely understands.
You shared these wonderful years together, gave Tesa a loving home and you both were blessed by the bond you shared. Know how you're missing your precious girl. Thoughts and prayers for your comfort and healing.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is really hard without them, extremly hard at first, so sorry


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That was such a sweet gesture by your Vet! I'm so sorry that you're going through the agony of not having your girl there. It is such a difficult thing to go on without them and not seeing them in all the places that they loved. It will be 6 weeks this Saturday since we sent Di to the bridge and the grief is still very hard with so many bad times. Your Tess occupied a prominent piece of your heart. When they are gone, it is so hard. Will keep you in our thoughts and prayers and hope that slowly all the memories, love and bond that you shared will bring you comfort and peace.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss. I lost mine golden Whiskey boy about 1 month ago. i had to travel to my sister's the next day after he passed away. I couldn't bear to stay at my house where everything reminded me of Whiskey. It does get better with each day that passed. However, memory of him still triggers a torrent of tears. See people like you going through tough times brings tear into my eyes. Your golden was loved dearly, she is in the Rainbow Bridge, pain free and play hard. Take care, it will get better.


----------

